# Towing Capacity



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

I plan to use my X-Trail (2.5 litre motor) to tow a small tent trailer (approx 1,300 lbs). Can anyone share their experiences towing any type of trailer with their X-Trail.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Richmond said:


> I plan to use my X-Trail (2.5 litre motor) to tow a small tent trailer (approx 1,300 lbs). Can anyone share their experiences towing any type of trailer with their X-Trail.


I don't have any personal experiences, but there was a bit of discussion going on in two other forums I visit. Here are the links:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Australian_X-trail/messagesearch?query=towing (you have to have a yahoo account to view, i believe)

http://com1.runboard.com/baustralianxtrail|pleasedo=simplesearch (search under "towing")

Good luck!!!
Lukasz


----------



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Lukasz for the link to the Australian X-Trail site. It had some very useful information related to towing with X-Trails. 

Based on the information from the site, the X-Trails in Australia can easily handle towing a trailer upto 1,000 Kg (even up to 2,000 Kg with trailer brakes - seems a bit much but thats what the site says). The specs seem a little different for Australian X-Trails versus Canadian X-Trails (more horsepower and torque on the same size motor in Australia) but not by much.


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

In the manual for the Canadian X Trail it states a towing capacity of 2000 lbs (~907 kg). I have yet to tow my tent trailer which is ~1200 lbs, but I have hauled a small open trailer with a load of wood that was probably no heavier then 700 lbs and found that the X Trail did not struggle or disrupt the ride to much. I think trailer brake are recomended for any trailers that is over 1000 lbs (~454 kg) . I wouldn't even try hauling something that weigh's over double the rated towing capacity like 2000 kg that you said some could handle or you might end up like this guy...... http://www.stupidvideos.com/Video.asp?VideoID=784


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

dubberwithanxtrail said:


> In the manual for the Canadian X Trail it states a towing capacity of 2000 lbs (~907 kg). I have yet to tow my tent trailer which is ~1200 lbs, but I have hauled a small open trailer with a load of wood that was probably no heavier then 700 lbs and found that the X Trail did not struggle or disrupt the ride to much. I think trailer brake are recomended for any trailers that is over 1000 lbs (~454 kg) . I wouldn't even try hauling something that weigh's over double the rated towing capacity like 2000 kg that you said some could handle or you might end up like this guy...... http://www.stupidvideos.com/Video.asp?VideoID=784


LOL!!!! That video's a keeper!!!


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

The official Uk sites rates my 2.2dCi with an unbraked load of 750kgs and a braked load of 2000kgs.


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

xtratime said:


> The official Uk sites rates my 2.2dCi with an unbraked load of 750kgs and a braked load of 2000kgs.


The only engine available in Canada at this time is the QR25DE – 2.5-litre DOHC 16-valve 4-cylinder engine with 165 HP @ 6000 rpm and 170 lb-ft @ 4000 rpm. It would be nice to have the diesel engine option available for a higher towing capacity in Canada.


----------



## Madmaestro (Jan 5, 2005)

Just a few weeks ago I towed From Lethbridge to Edmonton a 1200 lb trailer with about 300 lbs of equipment. Over the distance of 500 Km I noticed only a few times over really big hills that the X-Trail would power out a little and my speed would slow from my cruise. I only borrowed this large trailer but regularily tow my small utility trailer+quad which weigh's about 900 lb total. Keep in mind that the X-Trail is only rated for 1000 lbs tow and 2000 lbs with trailer brakes. There are a few things that you should keep in mind; keep the overdrive off, it takes longer to stop, and if in doubt, rest your transmission every couple of 100 kms to prevent overheating. I personally would not get too close to the 2000 lb tow rating without trailer brakes because the trailer might start pushing the X-Trail around, making it a dangerous driving condition.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

I placed a review of the UK spec Diesel X-trail on a UK owners site some time ago. The review is from a UK caravanning magazine (RV's to our North American cousins). 

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/xtrailuk/files/

I appreciate you don't have the diesel engined variant in Canada but you might find it of interest. You'll have to register with the forum to read it though, or if you like I can email it to you. PM me if you want it.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

In case this is of interest to anyone, I made a point of double-checking MT X-Trail's towing capacity with the dealer's own spec sheet before I bought my 5spd X-Trail. It's the same as the automatic: 1000lbs without brakes, 2000lbs with.

I know some cars don't let you tow at all with the manual transmission version of the car, so I checked before ordering the hitch for mine.

So far, all I've towed has been a double snowmobile trailer loaded with light furniture - maybe 650lbs. You feel the weight on the highway, but overall it's not bad. I'm impressed by the fact that the rear suspension doesn't squat too badly with a load. My wife's old '98 Cherokee had been really bad by comparison with the same trailer.

The X-Trail seems to have a pretty big radiator for its size of vehicle, plus fade-resistant rear vented discs, so it'll probably do pretty nicely if kept below its rated capacities.

On the downside, reverse gear on the 5spd is fairly tall, so I need to slip the clutch to back up the trailer at a reasonable maneuvering speed. My driveway is narrow with a steep grade, so if I don't get it right the first time, I'll be smelling burnt clutch when I'm done. I'm not looking to trying this with a heavy load on the trailer.

Moral of my story? 5spd seems good for occasional towing if you don't have to back a heavy trailer up hills. Otherwise, get the slushbox.

Food for thought: how many sub-2000lb GVWR trailers come with brakes?


----------

